# HELP! Candida in my armpits :(



## fivesweeties (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been battling a candida rash for many weeks. It's in my armpits and it spread to my lower legs (most likely from my razor...duh!!).

Anyway, I have been treating the rash with a mixture of tea tree oil in olive oil for several weeks. It definitely helps with the itching (I know that tea tree oil kills candida) but the rash has gotten progressively worse, so this morning I broke down and went to see a doctor.

Well, make that a nurse practitioner, because that's who ended up gracing me with her time.

Anyway, she prescribed oral Lamisil. I have a 14-month old who is still nursing once a day, and I would have to stop nursing to take the drug.

I do not want to take the Lamisil and have not filled the prescription! I've got to get rid of this infection but there must be a better way???

It is VERY ugly....looks like a diaper rash under my arms.









I have also tried raw apple cider vinegar. And I already know about cutting out sugars and "yeast-producing" foods from my diet.

Are any of you well-versed on this stuff? There are no holistic doctors in our area and I am beyond frustrated at this point...


----------



## yoga4kat (Nov 4, 2008)

I would buy the lamisil cream. I use it when I have yeast problems and it works really well. I usually apply it twice daily.


----------



## fivesweeties (Sep 19, 2007)

She didn't prescribe a cream, though, she prescribed a pill. There are some weird and serious side effects with the oral med, which is why I don't want to take it.

A cream sounds better!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I absolutely would not take that, and would not stop nursing my LO to do it either. There must be something better. I would cut out ALL grains, ALL sugar, honey, etc, and limit fruit to like one piece a day. Do you think the tto might have irritated it? You said it was getting worse after that. When my LO had what I believed to be a yeasty diaper rash, I put yogurt straight on it, and it helped. That might be hard for you, with it in those places, but maybe you could do it at night, and lay down on a large beach towel or something? Let the yogurt come to room temp first. I would also google what herbs might be good for a candida skin rash. Maybe some compresses of chamomile tea, or taking a bath with chamomile?

Good luck, that must be really uncomfortable, but I cannot believe that hcp would have you stop nursing before trying other alternatives. That is absolutely ludicrous! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I would buy clotramizole cream at the drug store. It's cheap and effective for treating fungus infections. Also, there are safe yeast meds you can take when bfing, like Nystatin. You could see if she would change the prescription. However, I'd just use the topical cream. Remember to not reuse towels and wash all your bras on hot with vinegar.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Any OTC yeast cream should take care of the problem. I used to get this in my armpits as well. Make sure you toss your deodorant as well as your razor, since that can reinfect you. Wash your bras and all your shirts in HOT water... Any article of cloth that comes in contact with that area (nightgown, sweater, sheets, towels, etc.) will also need to be washed. You can also try skipping the deodorant, and using cornstarch... that's what I do when I can feel it starting to recur.

I'd also recommend switching deodorants. I've discovered that most of the ones I've tried allow too much dampness in that area, so the yeast will recur. At this point the only one I've found that I haven't had a yeast infection with is a coconut oil/baking soda base.

I've also found that the rash recurs much more often in hot weather, when I'm sweating a lot, so that area stays damp. That's when I make sure to use cornstarch a couple times a day... just shake a little into my hand, and rub it over the entire area.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I've had that -- I take probiotics internally and apply them externally to the affected areas, and it helps a lot. You may also want to stop shaving to avoid irritating the area.


----------



## yoga4kat (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, make sure your bra is not too tight--this can easily trap sweat. i would wear a cotton bra without underwire and when at home go without a bra all together. After you shower make sure you dry yourself off completely and use a new towel as mentioned. If you want to get the Lamisil AT cream they usually have it in the foot issues section of the store.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I would switch from olive oil to coconut oil for your pits. Coconut oil is fabulous for battling yeast.

Also, definitely make sure you're washing all your clothes with a few drops of tea tree oil in the wash and vinegar in the rinse to kill the yeasties.


----------



## fivesweeties (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh, this is all such WONDERFUL advice -- I'm so very grateful to you all!

Yes, I DO think the TTO irritated it! I was using a 3 to 1 ration of olive oil to TTO, and I think that was too "strong" for my skin (I've got pretty sensitive skin).

Yesterday I bought a natural alternative to cortizone, called Florazone (I think?) and it already seems to be helping with the inflammation and itching under my arms (which got REALLY ugly in the last 2 weeks).

I have not begun a systemic yeast cleanse yet. I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do, since everything I've read says that skin yeast is only treated topically.

I have cut out sugar and simple carbs, and I am eating yogurt (no sugar or fruit). I haven't worn deodorant in over a month.

And ugh, really, a new towel every day?? Oh my gosh. So, the candida can live in a towel??

Oy.

And TTO in the wash will deter the yeasties, yes?

And I'll bet I'd LOVE the coconut oil in my pits.







Wish it weren't so expensive!

I am definitely and absolutely not going to take the prescription med, and I am still happily nursing my daughter every morning.









As for bras, I have been wearing mostly cotton camis (with shelf bras) because it's easier to apply the creme several times a day without having to take my shirt off (fortunately it's been warm this week). I just wear a sweater over it if I'm chilly.

I've also been doing a raw apple cider vinegar compress each evening after my shower.

I will try some cornstarch to stay extra dry under there.

And...stop shaving?? Ohhhhh that one really stretches me!







But I know you're right.

Thank you all again, so very much!!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

You know, I think I may actually have this now. What does your rash look like? I have this incredibly itchy rash in my armpits, with red raised welts, and it is so painfully itchy. It started two days ago, after I started doing the intro diet for SCD, so I wasn't eating ANY grains, potatoes, I was having a small amount of honey, one serving of soft cooked fruit, not much at all, but I needed something to keep my blood sugar up, besides just emat and broth. I wonder if it could be like a really fast detox?? This is SO itchy though. I am glad I re-read this, I am going to go try some coconnut oil.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I can't believe no one was reccomended the easiest and fastest way to kill it. Gentian Violet 1x day should kill it in 3 days flat. Costs $2 and will stain everything purple but it works fantastic


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

How can I tell if the rash I have is yeast? I think it may be from detoxing too fast, becasue I started the intro diet for the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. It is very itchy, but it doesn't look like the yeast rash pics I am googling. It is separate, red, smooth, raised welps. Very, very itchy, and it spread to both armpits, and even down onto the line under my bra.

Maybe it is yeast.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

When I was battling athlete's foot, I used washcloths to dry my feet- this way I could use a fresh one each time without having to do excessive amounts of laundry.

I would stop shaving completely until this rash is 100% cleared up. Hair can help hold the antifungal medicines in place anyway.

You do NOT want to use cornstarch on a yeast rash. Cornstarch feeds the yeast! A clay or talc-based powder is much safer to use while dealing with yeast.


----------

